# Anangelaway : 3.000 étoiles !



## Kelly B

Congratulations, and thanks for your wonderful posts!


----------



## emma42

Félicitations!

Ah, ma P'tite!

I have so enjoyed your posts and your friendliness.

Chapeau to you!

Long may you continue to add to the sum of human happiness.

x x x x ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eh eh, tu croyais y échapper ?  
Voilà, mon oeuvre en ton honneur est là.

(mets le speed control à fast pour ne pas craquer avant la fin !  )


----------



## geve

Quoi, 3.000, déjà ??? Mais je t'ai pas vue passer !!

Bravo, angel, toujours fidèle à toi-même, pour le bonheur de chacun sur ce forum.  

Tiens, pour jouer dans ton bain.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, and thank you for all the delightful posts and good laughs!

When you tire of diving in Costa Rica, come explore my favourite diving ground so far ... the Tuamotus!

besitos,
Chaska


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Tica!

 May you continue to spew gracious posts, full
of warmth and wisdom.


Gracias,

Un quabrazo,
cuchu
​ 
 ​


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations Ange!


----------



## rsweet

Merci pour tout votre aide, Anagelaway !


----------



## DearPrudence

*What, another 1,000 posts? Already!*
*Thanks for your help and your humour *


----------



## Agnès E.

Une ch'tite photo pour notre ange des mers : http://v.tomeno.free.fr/bonaire/angeroyal.htm

Heureusement que notre ange à nous n'est pas farouche... elle a été vue 3000 fois sur ce forum !


----------



## lauranazario

Congrats for 3000 fabulous posts... and here is a worthy reward. 

Caribbean hugs,
Laura N.


----------



## cherine

Cher ange plongeur*  
* click sur la photo, elle s'agrandira.

Joyeux troisième postiversaire


----------



## GenJen54

Nôtre Ange,

Comment est-ce que cela m'a manqué ?  Je suis en peu en retard, quand meme, mes sentiments et voeux chaleureuses restent.  

I hope you take a few moments to rest and go "Ohm."  
You deserve it!


----------



## la reine victoria

*Congratulations dear Angel!  *​ 

*It's always a delight to read your posts.*​ 

*A little treat for you.  Enjoy!*​ 


*Thank you.*
*LRV*


----------



## Vanda

Anginha,

You can change the perfect spot to dive...... it's my gift for 

you as a token of gratitute for your help!


----------



## América

*Muchas felicidades y gracias por toda la ayuda.*


----------



## mickaël

Merci pour votre aide, Joyeux postiversaire.  

Je n'ai pas de gateau, mais en passant par ce petit village, je vous ai ramené leur spécialité*... ça a l'ai succulent!  


*
cadeau : http://www.mon-supermarche.com/photos/soupe_de_poisson.jpg


----------



## KittyCatty

Félicitations!
Here's an appropriate contribution to the celebratory banquet!
[URL="http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:u_zbsTS5YLU3QM:www.thefoodhall.es/images/dry_goods/angel_delight_strawberry.jpg"]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:u_zbsTS5YLU3QM:www.thefoodhall.es/images/dry_goods/angel_delight_strawberry.jpg
Your posts are always very helpful, and entertaining  
Amitiés! 
KittyCatty[/URL]


----------



## anangelaway

_Thanks *TO YOU* all ! _
_C'est moi qui suis chanceuse je trouve, et ce grâce à vous tous. _
_Mil gracias! _

​


----------



## zaby

Et voilà, je m'absente quelque temps pour faire du tourisme pratiquer mon espagnol et j'arrive en retard à ton postiversaire !

Félicitations !


----------



## anangelaway

Pratique, pratique, et profite des bons moments ! Merci à toi Zaby!!!


----------



## french4beth

Thanks so much for all of your gracious assistance!

Enjoy

Avec mes pensées amicales, 
Beth


----------



## Lancel0t

I'd like to join everyone in congratulating you *Anangelaway *


----------



## GenJen54

As always, I'm late to the party.  Thanks angel for your presence and good humour.  It's a pleasure sharing these boards with you.


----------



## anangelaway

Thank you so much Beth and Lancelot!  

GenJen, I love you! You're congratulating me twice, it is so coooollllllllllll!  

Bises
xox


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Beth and Lancelot!
> 
> GenJen, I love you! You're congratulating me twice, it is so coooollllllllllll!
> 
> Bises
> xox


Hey les gars ! GenJen offre une deuxième tournée ! 

(un "102" pour moi, merci -pour fêter ta "promotion" !)


----------



## LV4-26

Tant que ça ?
Merci et encore 




BRA VO​


----------



## anangelaway

_*MER*_ *CI* à toi Jean-Mi, avec toute mon admiration.


----------



## Aupick

Hope I'm not too late  


When anangelaway logs on for the day
You know you're in for a stunning display
Of wisdom and wit of vast expanse
As well as a little molluscoidal dance.​ 
Her three thousand posts invigorate the mind.
They're a tonic for the soul that's one of a kind.
So it's not surprising that forer@s all say:
An angel a day keeps the doctor away.​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aupick said:
			
		

> So it's not surprising that forer@s all say:
> An angel a day keeps the doctor away.​


Eh eh, merci Aupick, je me sens moins seule maintenant !


----------



## Aupick

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Eh eh, merci Aupick, je me sens moins seule maintenant !


Yikes! Is this because I subconsciously remembered your post? Is it because we're both poetic geniuses? Nah. Most likely it's just crying out to be said for all the right reasons.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aupick said:
			
		

> Yikes! Is this because I subconsciously remembered your post? Is it because we're both poetic geniuses? Nah. Most likely it's just crying out to be said for all the right reasons.


Brrrrong! Wrong answer!
The right answer is: 
"It is because we're both poetic geniuses. "   

(and obviously because it's the only proverb I know in English and which "anangelaway" reminds me all the time because of the sound...  But don't repeat that to my mum she thinks I'm bilingual!  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

3ème tournée ! 
Pour toi, il faut regarder à "O". 
(ou à "S" ?)


----------



## DDT

Quelle honte ! Tjrs tjrs tjrs en retard...voici une petite pensée pour essayer de me faire pardonner !

*Merci l'ange de WR !!!​*  ​
DDT


----------

